# Rusty and Akira!



## Rusty (Sep 4, 2008)

WellI don't have her yet but I am absolutely bored out of my skull. 

If you haven't met Rusty you can read about him in Rusty's corner. He is an absolute cutie and just loves to be pet, cuddled, and cheeeeeeeew..... What a bad boy. Well I thought that he might get lonely this year with my erratic university schedule so I convinced my parents to let me get Rusty agirlfriend.I have a friend that worksat the humane society and told me there was this perfect little lady forRustyand that Ishould adopt her because she is white with red eyes, and she has a higher potential of beingeuthanized than other rabbits because of her looks. So on sunday I broughtRusty in to the humane society andset up a datewith this lady, who's shelter name is Montie. They thought she was a boy and apparently the bunny volunteers are crazy, which I can totally see after being on this forum.Just kidding  Anyway,the two of themwere put in a room together, supervised by three people of course, and they kind of just sat there ignoringeach other. It was a room neither of them had ever been in so it wasthe perfect place for a first introduction. 

Well Montie, now known as Akira,started exploring the roomanddigging atthe blankets when she finally came toRusty who was cowering in a corner lol. The two of them kind of justtouched each other's noses and Rusty thought he was going to be pet so he tried to put his head underneath Akira's. Well Akira wanted tobe petfirst so she put her head underneathRusty and so on and so on. This happened for a good 5 minutes until they split up again. Akira explored the room while Rusty slowly inchedaway from thecorner. They met up again and then they both started licking each other at the same time.Thishappened within 30 minutes. It was so great.After that Akira just binkied and ran laps for 10-15 minutes just going nuts and try to run by Rusty and get groomed and then run off again. It was so funny to see. 

My friend and the bunny volunteer there both agreed that the session couldn't have gone better, but when the two of them told me that someone had been looking at her I had to ask if she wasonhold. They checked it out on the computer and there was no indication of her being on hold or that that person had actually comein, the lady had only called asking for a white red eyed female, so I asked to adopt her right away.

After signing all the papers they scheduled her spay for friday and they said if I wanted I could come in and see her whenever. Well I thought this would be a great idea to just strengthen their bondto make it easier when she comes hometo him. We ended up takingRusty in his cute little plaid carrier, which everyonegawked at lol,and visited her for 1-2 hours tuesday, wednesday and today. The sessions were just so fantastic. Theykind of played the first day but Akira wasmostly trying to humphim, which Rustyallowed. I guess that maybe if she shows dominance to him and he submits he might not be so bad to her when shecomes home. Well at least that iswhat I am hoping for. 

Then next day went even better. They ran everywhere together, andshe kept trying to flop on him but he would hop away. I don't think he knows how to behave with another rabbitsince she is only 4months old. Anyway, shehumped him a few times and flopped onhimmore than a dozen times in the 2 hours and she binkied countless times, just racing around everything, binkying, and she even started running toward him in a chargingmanner and then binkying over him which was hilarious.Today went well although I only stayed about 45min so that she could restwell before her surgery. Apparently she has been really pooped since Rusty has been visiting hereveryday. Then again I can't blame her with all the binkying and laps she hasdone. 

So right now I am just beingbored at home waiting for work to come and hoping she will do alright with her surgery tomorrow. My friend told me 2 rabbits have died in the past2 years and I've just been a little worried. I know the vets there are really good but I am still worried. She has even come around to my company since she willflop as soon as I pet her and she will let me rub her cheeks where she nearly falls asleep. I just hope she will be alright and that I can geteverything ready for her arrival.I still have to completely wash down Rusty's cage and puttowels instead, andbuild the second level inside the cage so that they can be together but separated just incase.

Too many things on my mind!!!

I will post pictures of the new cage design and the cute couple once she isfeeling ok and the cage is all done.


----------



## myheart (Sep 4, 2008)

Awe, that was a sweet story about Rusty's dates and his new friend. I am so happy for all of you!!! Sounds like a match made in Heaven!!:biggrin2:

Best of Luck little Akira on your surgery :clover:Be brave and heal quickly!

myheart

p.s. I'll be watching for Rusty and Akira pics to be posted soon.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks! I know she will be fine but I am just so worried. My tummy has butterflies just thinking of it. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 5, 2008)

Best of luck to Akira! I know all about Rusty butts.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Best of luck to Akira! I know all about Rusty butts.


You're the only one that ever has him on the bunny napping lists. Although I should be really careful if you know all about him. You could convince him quite easily to jump into your car and drive off to your house.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 7, 2008)

So Akira's surgery went very well. She got a tattoo in her ear and the incision on her belly of course. And the vet gave me some metacam for her which is awesome. She has been out and about in her cage, eating very well and drinking lots and lots of water. She has had a bit of diarrhea once yesterday but besides that her poops are fine. I have even let her out because she was acting like a fool running in the cage so I let her out supervised. She was sprinting and binkying everywhere last night. She learned to jump in my laundry basket which is really high and jump on my bed, despite how many times I discouraged her to do so. Crazy girl. Anyway, I took some pictures of her this morning and a picture of Rusty  and what my dad and I did to the cage so that they can be in the same cage but separate from each other. Don't worry Rusty stays out all night so he can stretch. I made the top part small as a rest area and so that they have lots of room underneath. We used Rusty (poor guy) to test out the strenght of the top level and the ramp. The floor is so sturdy he didn't even move the floor lol. So here are the pictures and enjoy!

Let me know what you think of her!






























































PS- my cat decided to bother Akira and attempt to eat some Timothy hay lol. And Akira was sitting on my living room couch with me just sleeping. What a cuddly girl!


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl!!! I can't wait to pics of Akira and Rusty cuddling. They will make the most gorgeous couple when they get to lay side-by-side. 

myheart


----------



## Rusty (Sep 7, 2008)

I know I am so excited but I have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to Akira! I know all about Rusty butts.
> ...


You know it! And those Akira pics, oh my! Best have your alarm on!





Aww!


----------



## Rusty (Oct 16, 2008)

So Akira and Rusty had a fight a little while ago, incase you guys didn't know. I posted in behaviour I think. Anyways they have both healed up fine. Akira's eye is fine and all she needs is hair in that area lol. Anyways, I went to liquidation world the other day and I bought them another carry case but a bigger on so that they could go in it together. My mom and I decided to go to the dog park since we usually go there anyways, the dogs are all so interested in themselves and other dogs they don't even pay attention to most humans or my Rusty so I decided to try it with Akira. It was only her second time outside so she was a little scared but I thought it would be good for the two of them as a bonding session. So I strapped Akira in and I left Rusty loose in the case since he is used to it and falls asleep in it anyways. The two of them just cuddled and at certain times Rusty groomed her whole body and she just lay there. She started to look like she was falling asleep but I am not sure if it was her being stressed or not. She seemed fine and she wasn't breathing hard nor was it too hot for her. So I hope she was relaxed enough that she was falling asleep. Anyways the walk lasted about 1.5-2 hours so it was a pretty long time for the two of them to be together. 

Another note on the bonding sessions. I have a been a little busy lately with university exams and so I haven't had time to have them out everyday but they are at least out every second day for a few hours and I only let the two of them out if they are togther. They get the whole room and the cage to play in while I do homework. It was funny cuz the other day I think I discovered a game between the two. Akira would kind of sneak up on Rusty (on the ground in the middle of my room) and kind of bite his hair gently and then Rusty would sort of half binky it looks like so he was facing her but a few feet away. Then he would turn around and she would sneak up again and he'd half binky again. They did this for a good 15 min. It was funny to watch. 

Also I was kind of wondering about something else, I might post it in behaviour if I don't get a response but, the two of them went in the cage together and then they started chasing each other in a tight circle. Hay and aspen was flying everywhere and I broke them up because I thought they were fighting. When I stopped them neither had hair missing or bite marks or grunted or thumped or anything they just stopped, looked at each other and then went back to eating. Was that a game or a scuffle?

Anyways I did manage to get some pictures but my camera died so I need to find batteries to post them and I am at school on break so I definitely don't have the camera on me. Guess you will all have to wait for the pictures of them cuddling and laying down together


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> Was that a game or a scuffle?


It is probably more of a scuffle. One bunny must of did something the other didn't like and they ended up wrestling each other.

You have made good progress with the two. But I would back off a little after the scuffle until they feel more secure with each other. You should have them spend more time in the carrier (less room to move in) to strengthen their bond.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

What adorable babies! The cat too! They like hay now and then - mine both eat it.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What adorable babies! The cat too! They like hay now and then - mine both eat it.




Thanks! My cat felt the need to get a closer look at the white puff ball on the couch...


----------



## Rusty (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so it deleted my post so I will write this out... again... lol.

So for the past 2-3 weeks Rusty and Akira have been sleeping together in the same cage. It seemed like after that scuffle that everything just went better from then on. They groomed each other, layed down together and everything. They even ate together and tried to drink for the same bottle at the same time. 

Anyways I tried one night to have them sleep in the same cage with the whole bedroom to themselves and they were so good that they didn't bother me the whole night. The next morning I woke up to two bunnies cuddling on the top level of their cage with Rusty just licking her from head to toe. It was so adorable. After that they were always digging at the cage to be together whenever I separated them so I let them stay together and now all they do is cuddle. I leave their cage open for their 8 hour play time at night and all they do is sit on the top level and cuddle. lol. Makes me feel like I don't give them exercise...  

I have noticed a big change in Rusty as well. He has begun to binky again  but still remains extremely cuddly with me which is awesome. I think Akira is slowly coming around to me. She likes to jump on my back when I am on my knees bending over to pick up things off the ground. She also likes to attack my pants while I attempt to brush my teeth. And lately insists on sleeping/peeing/pooping in my laundry basket which is 3 feet tall.... crazy thing. She also refuses to let me have a hand towel hang from the little towel holder on my wall. Whenever I put it there she jumps up and gets it down. 

Akira has also grown a lot and I don't think she is a rex but rather a New Zealand. You guys will have to tell me what you think when I find some batteries on my camera so I can post pictures. I will try to do it by this weekend but can't guarantee anything with my two midterms coming up :S. Anyways that is my little tid bit on my babies. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 6, 2008)

So yesterday, Akira and Rusty were out of their cage for the entire night to play together. Well the two of them decided to chew a big hole on the side of the digging box and drag all the shredded paper and saw dust across the room. So I had a wonderfully decorated room when I got up.  So as I am getting ready I decide to pick up all that stuff off the floor so naturally I am squating on the ground, and Akira insists on putting her front paws on my bum and dig at my pants. 

These two are so lucky I love them so much because they are pests!!! Man they are teaching each other bad things lol. 



Pictures will be posted soon I promise.And Akira is huge now!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> Man they are teaching each other bad things lol.


You are so lucky for them to bond so quickly and have them living together.
They are just like kids... they pick up on all the bad habits.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 6, 2008)

I am soooo lucky they bonded like that. When I tried to separate the two levels one night they were digging at the grate thing for like 5 min and then when I took it out, they just flopped next to each otherand groomed it each other . It was so awesome. And Rusty has been binkying a lot lately. He hasn't done that in such a long time  It makes me all giddy in side


----------



## Rusty (Nov 12, 2008)

So are we ready for some pictures?! 

And FYI I weighed Akira and at 7 months old she is a whopping 6 lbs!


----------



## Rusty (Nov 12, 2008)

These were taken when they were still separated in the cage. There will be some more this week now that I have batteries  

Enjoy!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 12, 2008)

What gorgeous buns! Are they both mini rexes? Akira weighs over TWICE what my mini rex, Flynn, weighs. At 5 1/2 months old and probably fully-grown, he only weighs 2 3/4 lbs.  My little guy.
Perhaps Akira is a small standard rex. :?
How much does Rusty weigh?
Well, either way, they are both BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 13, 2008)

All I have to say is:

I'm coming for Rusty!:embarrassed::sofa:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 13, 2008)

And I call dibbs on Akira! :biggrin2: She does look like a New Zealand, especially with her size and big ears. I wish I could let Max out to play in a 1 square high pen like that, but he loves out-smarting me too much and would jump it, if for the only reason but to show off how much smarter he thinks he is than we are.. lol!

I hope my two buns bond as easily as your's have! It's so nice to read about someone else's bonding experiences.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 13, 2008)

Well the Humane society here said she was a standard rex but then I red somewhere that standard rexes cannot be albino so I assumed she was a New Zealand. Also these pictures were taken over a month ago she is a little bigger than that I believe lol. I told my parents that she is going to be a big baby and they weren't too impressed lol. Don't care she is my baby!! And I have always wanted a big rabbit  

Rusty is only about 5 pounds. He always looks so fat when it comes to winter lol. 

I promise to take more pictures this week. After my midterm today I will have time to post some more  

And they do jump the squares when they want to but I had the little separation there for bonding when one of them was bad they sat in the small corner for a sort of time out. The could smell each other and lick each other but couldn't get into a huge fight. The cage things aren't there anymore though 

Ps- My house alarm is on so you watch it! And if you can catch Akira then you are slick! She is one fast rabbit!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Rusty is a partial Rex if nothing else.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2008)

I know Rusty is a mini rex for sure. but I think Akira is a New Zealand.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

She doesn't look like an NZ at all to me, and standard rex can come in REW, I think they call it ermine in the rex world.

She has rex fur and curly whiskers from the pictures. NZ whites have a much different head shape to Akira. And a much longer coat.

They are both stunning and AngelnSnuffy has a fight on her hands because I'm gonna come and steal them too .


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah I thought she might be a Rex too but I read somewhere that Rexs can't be albino or something. But that's very helpful thank you!

I'll have to put cat ears on the two of them so you guys think they are cats and not steal them


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that rex do come in albino (red eyed white/ermine), hmm, you make me want to research that now!

And hey! You can't trick me, cats aren't that cute !


----------



## Rusty (Nov 27, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote:*
And hey! You can't trick me, cats aren't that cute !





True true. But don't tell my cats that


----------



## Rusty (Feb 27, 2013)

:bunny18 

Well hello RO! I'm going to try and update this as best as I can, or at least come up with some new things that have happened to us in the last little while! 

Akira has had a couple of GI events since I last posted, but it seemed to just be related to either gas or stress for some reason. I was away visiting family as well as attending a couple of weddings over the last couple of summers and so my parents took care of them for a little while. And of course my parents always followed the diet regimen I have for them, they weren't on the same type of schedule as I normally had them on. Rusty couldn't care less when he eats as long as he eats at some point. Akira, however, is a little more finicky. A warm water bottle on the tummy and some tummy rubs was all she needed to be back on track. Besides that, both my babies have been in tip top shape. No fights, no injuries, no illnesses, which is absolutely perfect! 

One thing that I have noticed in the last couple of months is that Rusty isn't eating as much as he used to. I am guessing that he is just starting to get old and tired. He always has hay around, gets treats, as well as his veggies. He goes absolutely nuts for any and all of those things, but he isn't so crazy about his pellets anymore. He'd much rather munch on his hay. I've tried to increase his diet a little more so that he can put back some weight on but it doesn't seem to be working. He still binkies, poops regularly, drinks regularly, etc., but he doesn't jump up on the bed anymore and he sleeps a little more than he used to. I'm pretty sure he is around 7 years old now, if not 8. He still grinds his teeth like crazy when I rub his ears, neck or cheeks. It makes my whole day to see that he still enjoys all the little things he used to when he was just a baby. Any tips on what I could do to keep his weight up? Or perhaps anything I could do to really spoil him while he's still around?? I just want to make the little guy happy.

Akira has begun to let me pet her ears. She likes when I kind of hold her head gently and flop her ears back and forth between my fingers (hard to explain). She still binkies and runs around like a mad rabbit. Practically bouncing off the walls!! She's also started to let me pet her cheeks which is really nice. But she doesn't let me pet her back more than twice  She likes my dad though for some reason. He can pet her for 15-20 minutes and she just sits there with her eyes closed.:banghead 

We've also added an American Pitbull Terrier to the family. She is now 15 months old. She absolutely loves Rusty. She will lay down at my door and sit there crying until I open the cage and he runs up to her so she can lick him. He doesn't seem to really like the licking but he still always runs up to her. It's so cute. 

Anyways, that's all I can think of for now! In summary, everyone is doing really well!!

Cheers!


----------

